# Stolen Maltese dog pictures



## Vanitysmom (Jun 9, 2005)

Please beware that there is a new website, for the sale of Maltese puppies, that is currently under construction (started in May 2008) who is utilizing Maltese pictures that they have "borrowed" from various breeders. Two of the pictures have positively been "borrowed" without permission from the picture owners. The website is http://www.suzqsqualitypets.com . We do not currently know who is at fault for the stolen pictures. We do know that the Maltese pictured in the left hand corner of the website on 9-1-08, is actually a picture of Ch. Richelieu 's Undeniable. The first puppy picture is actually the two puppies out of my Champagne/Ricky litter pictured at 4 1/2 weeks old, as well as being one of the puppy pictures on my Available Puppies page.



Thank you in advance!!!!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

That is just ridiculous!

I know the one pic on the header is Richelieu's Undeniable! 

I hope that no one EVER buys a puppy from that person.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I for the life of me couldn't figure out who that pic was of. What makes me mad is: 

QUOTE


> Love of the Maltese dog and interest in healthy, Happy, much requested puppies, lead me to breeding these quality puppies. These adorable white, Fluffy, furry little creatures only eat the best, Top of the line dog food, found at pet food stores.[/B]



She doesn't care about the breed, she's breeding because they are much requested puppies. Love of the Maltese my Patootie.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

when i bought my cat last year ,i noticed this was happening here too .i saw the same cat pic on diffrent breeders pages..i emailed them and asked questions ?got no replys...it should not be allowed..jo


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Hmmm seems like the same type operation only restricted to maltese as goes on at Puppyfind.

odd... here's what I got when doing a reverse look up on the phone number...
( aerial view) and says Fullerton CA


http://msn.whitepages.com/search/Replay?se...&form_mode=


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Sep 1 2008, 03:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=628376


> Hmmm seems like the same type operation only restricted to maltese as goes on at Puppyfind.
> 
> odd... here's what I got when doing a reverse look up on the phone number...
> ( aerial view) and says Fullerton CA
> ...



Sorry, I've been out of the loop. So this operation is "running" out of Fullerton??

That's a few miles away from me. I LOVE going after the "locals"....Recently shut
one down. Now in the process of going after a jerk, who opened a store, next to
my groomers.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 1 2008, 04:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=628383


> QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Sep 1 2008, 03:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=628376





> Hmmm seems like the same type operation only restricted to maltese as goes on at Puppyfind.
> 
> odd... here's what I got when doing a reverse look up on the phone number...
> ( aerial view) and says Fullerton CA
> ...



Sorry, I've been out of the loop. So this operation is "running" out of Fullerton??

That's a few miles away from me. I LOVE going after the "locals"....Recently shut
one down. Now in the process of going after a jerk, who opened a store, next to
my groomers.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Go get 'em Deb! I remember driving past the last place you shut down. :rockon: :rockon: 

(Then stop and have one of those GIANT beers as your reward) :wine:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 1 2008, 04:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=628383


> QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Sep 1 2008, 03:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=628376





> Hmmm seems like the same type operation only restricted to maltese as goes on at Puppyfind.
> 
> odd... here's what I got when doing a reverse look up on the phone number...
> ( aerial view) and says Fullerton CA
> ...



Sorry, I've been out of the loop. So this operation is "running" out of Fullerton??

That's a few miles away from me. I LOVE going after the "locals"....Recently shut
one down. Now in the process of going after a jerk, who opened a store, next to
my groomers.
[/B][/QUOTE]


OMG! Obviously they don't know who they're dealing with!!!! :new_shocked: Go get 'em Deb!


----------



## Vanitysmom (Jun 9, 2005)

The "designer" is now wanting me to prove that it is my puppy picture.............unbelievable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :huh:

By the way, I have put a warning on my Buyer's Beware page which is why the designer is now threatening me to remove the warning


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

That website is terrible I cannot believe that people can get away with stealing photos! 

I doubt any of those dogs are hers :angry:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

(I like your buyer beware page, Sharon.) I can't believe the nerve of some people!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Not sure if it's just me, but I can't get anywhere on that web site. I click on things but go no place differently.

I am sick to death of people "stealing" photos and claiming the photo is of their dog. SHAME ON THEM.

Melanie


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Good job with the buyer beware page!!!!! :thmbup: And Deb you go get them!! I just can not believe the nerve of some of these people. There is an internet division of the FBI. You can go to their site and file a report/notify them of this theft and illegitimate puppy site. They should close it down asap. 

http://www.ic3.gov/default.aspx


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

I can't believe how horrible some people are. You wonder how they can sleep at night knowing what they are doing.
All I can say is I wish I was in Fullerton because I would help Deb in closing them down!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

What is wrong with people today???? That designer of the stolen pictures website is saying because you did not copyright the pictures, that anybody has the right to steal them and put them up on a site as if it is their own??? Hey, is this reverse physicology??? Am I missing something???? Go after them for sure!!!! How dare someone take your own beautiful babies and post them as their own~~~~~ :smpullhair: :smmadder: :smpullhair:


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

I swear...I am totally amazed at the levels some people stoop to these days :smmadder: . All I have to say is they will get there's in the end....Karma baby!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Sep 1 2008, 06:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=628444


> Good job with the buyer beware page!!!!! :thmbup: And Deb you go get them!! I just can not believe the nerve of some of these people. There is an internet division of the FBI. You can go to their site and file a report/notify them of this theft and illegitimate puppy site. They should close it down asap.
> 
> http://www.ic3.gov/default.aspx[/B]





:goodpost:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Vanitysmom @ Sep 1 2008, 05:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=628420


> The "designer" is now wanting me to prove that it is my puppy picture.............unbelievable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :huh:
> 
> By the way, I have put a warning on my Buyer's Beware page which is why the designer is now threatening me to remove the warning[/B]


The company I work for has a web site and I found some of our photos on a competitor's site. One email from us and the photos were removed. Most legitimate businesses will admit a mistake and make it right. The attitude of this one says a lot, just in itself. 

You have a copyright notice on your Web site ... that should be respected by ethical Web designers. 

Here's a direct link to whois on Networksolutions.com to see info on who owns the URL, but the direct link may expire after a certain amount of time: http://www.networksolutions.com/whois/resu...qualitypets.com

Here's a link to "whois" in case the first link expires: http://www.networksolutions.com/whois/index.jsp


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

I can't believe the nerve of some people!! I love your buyers beware page, by the way!


----------



## gizzy's mom (Jun 3, 2008)

You can disable the right click when you post pictures. So nobody can copy them that way. Might be an easy way to stop the copying... Just a thought.


----------



## gizzy's mom (Jun 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Gizzy's mom @ Sep 1 2008, 11:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=628599


> You can disable the right click when you post pictures. So nobody can copy them that way. Might be an easy way to stop the copying... Just a thought.[/B]


 oh I forgot with like photobucket you cannot disable the copying if you have a direct link set up. Is there a setting on the forum so people cannot copy an image on here ? Also alot of times when you have a website in your webhosting plan you can or should be able make all your images so they cannot be copied.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 1 2008, 04:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=628383


> QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Sep 1 2008, 03:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=628376





> Hmmm seems like the same type operation only restricted to maltese as goes on at Puppyfind.
> 
> odd... here's what I got when doing a reverse look up on the phone number...
> ( aerial view) and says Fullerton CA
> ...



Sorry, I've been out of the loop. So this operation is "running" out of Fullerton??

That's a few miles away from me. I LOVE going after the "locals"....Recently shut
one down. Now in the process of going after a jerk, who opened a store, next to
my groomers.
[/B][/QUOTE]

deb.. all I know is I did a reverse look up and that's what came up .... says a landline phone... the aerial doesn't look like it could be a legit breeder there .


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

ANY picture can be copied from the web even if you have it disabled. The best way to protect the pictures is to water mark them.


----------



## Vanitysmom (Jun 9, 2005)

The designer contacted me today saying he had taken the photos down so I took the warning down as I had promised. Then I get an email telling me that he will give me the results once their investigation is completed. :huh: Excuse me!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is a guy that says he runs a "global" internet hosting and designing business online. :shocked: I guess it takes all kinds. 

If anything has come out of this that is good, it shows those of us with websites what our rights are.


----------



## Vanitysmom (Jun 9, 2005)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Sep 2 2008, 11:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=628741


> ANY picture can be copied from the web even if you have it disabled. The best way to protect the pictures is to water mark them.[/B]


Water marking is not fool proof either. Water Marks can be air brushed out. If someone wants to take something off of your website or any website, for that matter, it can be done with very little problem.


----------



## shannonb (Feb 4, 2008)

On Daytona's craigslist last week there was an ad for Divinity Maltese WITH the watermarked photos. The guy just wants me to send him $500 to nigeria and he will get my sweet Divinity puppy shipped right out to me. It is so infuriating. 

But- really nothing can be done about it. At one point someone listed Divinity as also selling Bulldogs and Rottweilers somewhere so people were calling at all hours looking for Rottweiler puppies. 
Divinity has never bred anything but malts - but it takes one hoobly ad for someone to do something weird and the calls start. 

I have google alerts set up to notify me for stuff like that... so annoying to have the web be so twisted. At least I can try to find things quickly with Google Alerts. 

Shannon 



QUOTE (Vanitysmom @ Sep 2 2008, 06:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=628958


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Sep 2 2008, 11:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=628741





> ANY picture can be copied from the web even if you have it disabled. The best way to protect the pictures is to water mark them.[/B]


Water marking is not fool proof either. Water Marks can be air brushed out. If someone wants to take something off of your website or any website, for that matter, it can be done with very little problem.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------

